# Is infibeam trusted?



## dsmarty (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

I came to know that, infibeam is offering very nice discount. But I'n not sure about their service and stuff. I have used infibeam before for buying 1TB HDD. Had no problems. But this time COD is not available and I have to make payment while placing the order itself. Anyone used infibeam for lappy purchase? How was your experience with it. Packaging and all was good or not?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 25, 2012)

I ordered HP G6 2005ax laptop last week from infibeam. I was delivered within 4 days and packaging was excellent. I rather had a tough time opening it


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 25, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> I ordered HP G6 2005ax laptop last week from infibeam. I was delivered within 4 days and packaging was excellent. I rather had a tough time opening it



Delivery was done by which courier? Blue dart or something else?
I have had some very bad experience with DTDC in bangalore so only asking.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2012)

Infibeam is a very trusted site. I have bought many things from them.


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Infibeam is a very trusted site. I have bought many things from them.



Please tell me which courier do they use? I can not take the risk of using DTDC for such a costly item.


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 25, 2012)

Good site, i have always ordered cash on delivery though and got stuff in 1-3 days


----------



## john12 (Oct 26, 2012)

dsmarty said:


> Please tell me which courier do they use? I can not take the risk of using DTDC for such a costly item.


They use DTDC courier.I should say I was  disappointed when they deliver my laptop.They gave it to the hostel security guard without informing me and I saw the package only after I came back from college.anything could have happened who knows.


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 26, 2012)

john12 said:


> They use DTDC courier.I should say I was  disappointed when they deliver my laptop.They gave it to the hostel security guard without informing me and I saw the package only after I came back from college.anything could have happened who knows.




Wow, DTDC sucks so much. They once returned the product I bought from ebay saying address not found. Another time, they called me asked me pick the parcel from their office. DTDC is utter ****. I'll contact infibeam, if they can arrange other courier, I'll place order if not I'll buy it off a local store.
Thanks for your reply. Helped a lot.


----------



## chavanshashank (Nov 2, 2012)

yup, it is trusted. But few things including books,gadgets they are expensive sometime as compared to the Flipkart.


----------

